# few questions please!



## hillgate69 (Jun 14, 2009)

Good morning all!

just a few questions: 

we are leaving to drive to Spain on 15th August, I wanted to know if the electrical goods we have I.e kettle toaster and plasma screen (most important!) would work ok with Spainsh plugs fitted, I think it will be ok but just wanted to ask if any of you would know this, they were V expensive and thats the only reason I dont want to leave them behind! lol also for my car insurance do I keep the UK one until I have one sorted out there as long as it covers me for "holidays" , we have found an apartment so we are leaving our dogs in the UK until we are a bit more settled! I just wanted to know also is it easy for us to bring our current SKY + box with us and get it set up there?


thanks all for your help!


Neil X


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

hillgate69 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> just a few questions:
> 
> ...


How exited you must be!!

I don't know about fitting spanish plugs on ( I'm female...lol) but you can certainly bring adapters with you which will be fine.
I should imagine you to be ok on your insurance for holiday cover until you sort yourself out but bear in mind if you break down you may be towed off the road so you will need breakdown cover...I'm sure someone will give you more precise info on that.
Yes, bring your sky box and then arrange for a dish.

Good luck.

Chica. x


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

hillgate69 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> just a few questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## hillgate69 (Jun 14, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> hillgate69 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all!
> ...


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't think the TV will be ok, british plasma and lcd tend to blow up over here, something to do with what the electric cycles at. The other stuff will be fine. We have never changed our driving licences. The police have never questioned us about our licences when we have been stopped.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Just a thought Neil. if you are in an appartment there may be a communal sky dish that you can hook onto?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hillgate69 said:


> thanks for that guys!!
> 
> just another quick question....is it relativley easy to change my UK drivining licence for a spanish one? and should we get our plates changed to Spanish ones also as Ive heard the guarda policia as quite hot on that! thanks again
> 
> ...



Your UK driving licences should be the pink EU ones, which are ok for spain. Changing plates if you are going to be residents must be done within 30 days, and can be quite costly and time consuming. I´ll see if I can find a matriculation thread on here and post it for you to read!

As far as I know there is no demand for hairdressers in Torrevieja??

Jo xxx


----------



## hillgate69 (Jun 14, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> I don't think the TV will be ok, british plasma and lcd tend to blow up over here, something to do with what the electric cycles at. The other stuff will be fine. We have never changed our driving licences. The police have never questioned us about our licences when we have been stopped.



thanks for that cazzy, I have been on the phone to Samsung who said it should be ok as the set we have is multi volt, and indeed when we bought it, it had power leads for both UK and europe so we should be ok!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hillgate69 said:


> thanks for that cazzy, I have been on the phone to Samsung who said it should be ok as the set we have is multi volt, and indeed when we bought it, it had power leads for both UK and europe so we should be ok!



My hyusband "does" TVs in the UK. He says they´ll work fine. They may not take Spanish TV, but should take sky no problem

Jo xx


----------



## hillgate69 (Jun 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> My hyusband "does" TVs in the UK. He says they´ll work fine. They may not take Spanish TV, but should take sky no problem
> 
> Jo xx



thanks Jo!

I was in malaga the other day, it was soooo hot! sadly I was only there for 25 minutes thanks to Easy jet lol oh well 2 weeks left and thats me no longer orange! well thats if you exclude my tan lol


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have lived in Torrevieja and I can tell you that its expat half is on its knees. A friend has gone back to the UK this month after 21 years here and she has recently closed two hair-dressing salons. One of the probs is too many mobiles, she says. They can't make enough to make a living but do enough damage to the legals to screw the market. 

TV should be OK. Just adjust settings. Plenty of experts in TVJ about TV as they have had all kinds of fun with the satellite companies (Google Torresat if you have a few days to lose!) 

Insurance - get over look around and don't use Ibex. A lot use Linea Directa others us Caser. 

I wish you every success and if you can make it there and now you can make it anywhere (apologies to Mr Sinatra)


----------



## casafelicita (Apr 7, 2008)

*good morning. In answer to your questions. I'not sure about the telly but I believe*

Hi I think the telly will be fine but not sure bought ours here. All the other stuff for sure will be fine. The sky box will be fine once it is set up. Bring any outdated cards and they will give you free to view channels. As for car insurance, yours is fine for the time being. I assume you will want a Spanish car later on. Don't forget to bring proof of no claims. It is quite difficult to find a company who will insure English cars. Anyway its a lot safer to have a Spanish car. Blind spots etc. Also your Spanish car will be less of a target for thieves and such. Good luck and enjoy your trip and your new life in Spain.


hillgate69 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> just a few questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

casafelicita said:


> Hi I think the telly will be fine but not sure bought ours here. All the other stuff for sure will be fine. The sky box will be fine once it is set up. Bring any outdated cards and they will give you free to view channels. As for car insurance, yours is fine for the time being. I assume you will want a Spanish car later on. Don't forget to bring proof of no claims. It is quite difficult to find a company who will insure English cars. Anyway its a lot safer to have a Spanish car. Blind spots etc. Also your Spanish car will be less of a target for thieves and such. Good luck and enjoy your trip and your new life in Spain.


Hi casafelicita and :welcome: to the forum. Can't remember you introducing yourself so just wondered where you are settled? If you like you can tell us a little about yourself....not that I am nosey or anything


----------

